# Yellow Liquid Vomit



## almccreary (Aug 23, 2008)

My 2.5 year old cat Wicket has recently started vomiting up yellow liquid. It's kind of foamy, but there's no hair present and no trace of any food. He's had hairball problems in the past, but the vet prescribed Laxatone for the problem and it has helped quite a bit. He went to the vet back in March and is perfectly healthy. 
In the past, when he's started vomiting, it's because he's been eating something he shouldn't have (milk, cheese, lettuce, spiders, flowers, etc) and he enjoys scavenging underneath the table. But I usually find the remnants of what's causing the vomit, and the color usually indicates what it might have been as well.

It's not at all constant, or often, just something that started today. But I can't figure out if he's gotten into something, or if he might be sick.
Any ideas?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Yellow liquid is bile. It's not good that he's vomiting on an empty stomach. To me, that's worse than bringing up food. Is he eating, showing any other signs of illness (fever, lethargy?). 

I saw your other thread about diet and it could be that he has a food allergy or IBD (Inflammatory Bowel Disease which is an immune related disease). If his symptoms continue and he's not getting any food down, I would definitely get him into the vet by tomorrow morning, unless he seems to go downhill tonight, then the emergency vet. Try to get some water in him with a syringe, you don't want him to dehydrate. 

It well be related to diet, but he may need some medical intervention to stabilize him before you can try a different diet.


----------



## almccreary (Aug 23, 2008)

Well, he came up to me promptly at 5:10 to let me know it was time for his dinner, and he chowed down happily. Right now he seems to be pretty content and acting normally. It didn't seem to last long...and it wasn't much liquid. 
Is it possible he was trying to get a hairball up and couldn't, and ended up coughing up bile instead?


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Not sure about the hairball/accidental throwup possibility, but I thought I'd add this.

2 of my cats throw up bile if they get too hungry. It's incentive for me to provide dinner on time.


----------

